# Another 69610 vs.69620 question - !!!



## nsteinhauser (Sep 13, 2010)

Here's the excerpt from the op note:

"The right ear is examined.  There is a 40% anterior inferior perforation.  The margin of the perforation is freshened with a straight pick and a cups to the right and left.  Epithelium is removed.  An IS joined tenoid is used to excoriate the lateral aspect of the tympanic remnant.  Gelfoam was placed lateral to the perforation and had good contact.  Cotton ball was placed in the ear canal.  Patient was awoken and sent to the recovery room in satisfactory condition."

The more I read about these 2 codes, the more confused I get.  Some sites say that if it's a PAPER patch, especially if done in an office setting without general anesthesia, then by all means, it's a 69610.  SO does it have to be a paper patch only?  Not gelfoam?

But then - lgentry and trent123 - you had a conversation not too long ago about a gelfoam patch - and  - it sounded like that would also be considered 'patch' in the 69610.  But this op note also meets the definition of the 69620....confined to drumhead area - there was no donor area.

I'd appreciate any thoughts or clarification on this one..... thanks.


----------



## uma.viba (Oct 28, 2013)

*Myringoplasty /  Tympanic membrane repair*

hi, 


I think if its a live tissue grafted it can be 69620 and if the surgeon uses a patch / gelfoam use 69610


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Oct 30, 2013)

It would be 69610.


----------

